# NOT MY EBAY ADD- few morel items I found



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Morel Dotech ovation 6.5" Component set*

Morel Dotech ovation 6.5" Component set - eBay (item 170565018560 end time Nov-18-10 10:22:35 PST)

300$ for a new set. very good price.

*Morel elate 6 3way component car*

Morel elate 6 3way component car - eBay (item 200543096911 end time Dec-13-10 10:57:59 PST)

699$ with best offer option and parts are looking very good condition.

*Morel Supremo piccolo 1" Car Speaker*

Morel Supremo piccolo 1" Car Speaker - eBay (item 170565019953 end time Nov-18-10 10:25:32 PST)

used but 300$ is low price for that kind of tweeters.

*Morel ELATE CDM88*

Morel ELATE CDM88 Perfect 9 out of 10 MIDRANGE - eBay (item 120648470730 end time Nov-20-10 21:00:37 PST)

used in good condition.

*Morel CDM-88 *

Morel CDM-88 High-resolution 54mm dome midrange pair - eBay (item 170565390033 end time Nov-19-10 09:33:34 PST)

used in good condition.

*Morel Elate 6" 2 Way *

Morel Elate 6" 2 Way 200 W Component System - eBay (item 270664111146 end time Nov-21-10 12:26:06 PST)

used but 450$ is very good price.

*Elate SW 9 - Morel 9" Subwoofer*
Elate SW 9 - Morel 9" 200 Watt RMS Subwoofer - eBay (item 200543089987 end time Dec-13-10 10:39:56 PST)

used but looking very good.


GoodLuck with the bidding.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

bump for the CDM88's.

Check out my other auction links for Hertz, Audison, Clarion 9255, and the Morel


----------



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know if 300$ for used pair is good price. (cdm88)
Little bit high i believe.

good luck anyway.


----------



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

*UPDATE:*

*Morel Dotech ovation 6.5" Component set*

Morel Dotech ovation 6.5" Component set - eBay (item 170568160028 end time Nov-25-10 11:18:07 PST)

300$ for a new set. very good price !

*Morel elate 6 3way component car*

Morel elate 6 3way component car - eBay (item 200543096911 end time Dec-13-10 10:57:59 PST)

699$ with best offer option and parts are looking very good condition.

SOLDMorel Supremo piccolo 1" Car Speaker

Morel Supremo piccolo 1" Car Speaker - eBay (item 170565019953 end time Nov-18-10 10:25:32 PST)

used but 300$ is low price for that kind of tweeters.

SOLDMorel ELATE CDM88

Morel ELATE CDM88 Perfect 9 out of 10 MIDRANGE - eBay (item 120648470730 end time Nov-20-10 21:00:37 PST)

used in good condition.

*Morel CDM-88*

Morel CDM-88 High-resolution 54mm dome midrange pair - eBay (item 170568987577 end time Nov-27-10 12:21:28 PST)

220$
used in good condition.

*Morel Elate 6" 2 Way*

Morel Elate 6" 2 Way 200 W Component System - eBay (item 270664111146 end time Nov-21-10 12:26:06 PST)

used but 460$ is very good price.

*Elate SW 9 - Morel 9" Subwoofer*
Elate SW 9 - Morel 9" 200 Watt RMS Subwoofer - eBay (item 200543089987 end time Dec-13-10 10:39:56 PST)

used but looking very good.


*Morel MT23 tweeters and mounts*

Morel MT23 tweeters and mounts - eBay (item 300495363323 end time Nov-25-10 11:20:16 PST)

used. only 75$ with reserve.

*Morel MT 23 Tweeters (Pair) + CDM54 Midrange (Pair)*

Morel MT 23 Tweeters (Pair) + CDM54 Midrange (Pair) - eBay (item 160509508581 end time Nov-26-10 11:54:31 PST)

Used but in good condition. start bid 375$. no reserve.


----------



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

UPDATE:

SOLDMorel Dotech ovation 6.5" Component set
Morel Dotech ovation 6.5" Component set - eBay (item 170568160028 end time Nov-25-10 11:18:07 PST)
300$ for a new set. very good price !.


*Morel elate 6 3way component car*
Morel elate 6 3way component car - eBay (item 200543096911 end time Dec-13-10 10:57:59 PST)
699$ with best offer option and parts are looking very good condition.


SOLDMorel Supremo piccolo 1" Car Speaker
Morel Supremo piccolo 1" Car Speaker - eBay (item 170565019953 end time Nov-18-10 10:25:32 PST)
used but 300$ is low price for that kind of tweeters.


SOLDMorel ELATE CDM88
Morel ELATE CDM88 Perfect 9 out of 10 MIDRANGE 
Morel ELATE CDM88 Perfect 9 out of 10 MIDRANGE - eBay (item 120648470730 end time Nov-20-10 15:03:15 PST)


*Morel CDM-88*
Morel CDM-88 High-resolution 54mm dome midrange pair - eBay (item 170568987577 end time Nov-27-10 12:21:28 PST)
220$
used in good condition.


SOLDMorel Elate 6" 2 Way
Morel Elate 6" 2 Way 200 W Component System - eBay (item 270664111146 end time Nov-21-10 12:26:06 PST)
used but 460$ is very good price.


*Elate SW 9 - Morel 9" Subwoofer*
Elate SW 9 - Morel 9" 200 Watt RMS Subwoofer - eBay (item 200543089987 end time Dec-13-10 10:39:56 PST)
used but looking very good. 


SOLDMorel MT23 tweeters and mounts
Morel MT23 tweeters and mounts - eBay (item 300495363323 end time Nov-25-10 11:20:16 PST)
used. only 75$ with reserve.



SOLDMorel MT 23 Tweeters (Pair) + CDM54 Midrange (Pair)
Morel MT 23 Tweeters (Pair) + CDM54 Midrange (Pair) - eBay (item 160509508581 end time Nov-26-10 11:54:31 PST)
Used but in good condition. start bid 375$. no reserve. 


*Morel Hybrid Ovation 5" Woofers only*
Morel Hybrid Ovation 5" Woofers only - eBay (item 170568986803 end time Nov-27-10 12:19:22 PST)
new woofers. 200$ no reserve.


*Morel Elate Mid-Range CDM54 CDM 54*
Morel Elate Mid-Range CDM54 CDM 54 - eBay (item 160511634482 end time Dec-01-10 16:43:36 PST)
used. no grills. 175$.


----------



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

*UPDATE:*

*MOREL DOTECH OVATION 6" 2WAY COMPONENT SPEAKERS SET*
MOREL DOTECH OVATION 6" 2WAY COMPONENT SPEAKERS SET - eBay (item 190474251395 end time Dec-06-10 10:38:59 PST)
brand new set and good price.

*Elate SW 9 - Morel 9" 200 Watt RMS Subwoofer*
Elate SW 9 - Morel 9" 200 Watt RMS Subwoofer - eBay (item 200543089987 end time Dec-13-10 10:39:56 PST)
used but looking very good. 

*Morel Hybrid Ovation 5. Brand New.*
Morel Hybrid Ovation 5. Brand New. - eBay (item 300494013054 end time Dec-16-10 12:29:15 PST)
brand new with best offer option.

*Morel elate 6 3way component car*
Morel elate 6 3way component car - eBay (item 200543096911 end time Dec-13-10 10:57:59 PST)
used looking good with best offer option.

*Morel Elate Limited Edition 3 Way Component SN 348/500*
Morel Elate Limited Edition 3 Way Component SN 348/500 - eBay (item 150526492064 end time Dec-05-10 19:37:54 PST)
new set! good price.


----------



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Morel Supremo*
Morel Supremo - eBay (item 220707228702 end time Dec-08-10 19:33:26 PST)
NEW in box. 1140$.

*Elate SW 9 - Morel 9" 200 Watt RMS Subwoofer*
Elate SW 9 - Morel 9" 200 Watt RMS Subwoofer - eBay (item 200543089987 end time Dec-13-10 10:39:56 PST)
used. good price with best offer option.

*Morel Elate Limited Edition 3 Way Component SN 348/500*
Morel Elate Limited Edition 3 Way Component SN 348/500 - eBay (item 150530116617 end time Dec-12-10 22:35:57 PST)
NEW. 1200$. no reserve.

*Morel elate 6 3way component car*
Morel elate 6 3way component car - eBay (item 200543096911 end time Dec-13-10 10:57:59 PST)
used. 699$ with best offer option.

*Morel Hybrid Ovation 5. Brand New.*
Morel Hybrid Ovation 5. Brand New. - eBay (item 300494013054 end time Dec-16-10 12:29:15 PST)
NEW. good price.


----------



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

*UPDATE:*

*Morel Elate Limited Edition 3 Way Component SN 348/500*
Morel Elate Limited Edition 3 Way Component SN 348/500 - eBay (item 150530116617 end time Dec-12-10 22:35:57 PST)
NEW. 1199$ no resrve or 1500$ buy it now.

*Elate SW 9 - Morel 9" 200 Watt RMS Subwoofer*
Elate SW 9 - Morel 9" 200 Watt RMS Subwoofer - eBay (item 200543089987 end time Dec-13-10 10:39:56 PST)
USED. 180$ for one 300$ for two.

*Morel Supremo Piccolo Tweeters*
Morel Supremo Piccolo Tweeters - eBay (item 260702599711 end time Dec-13-10 10:50:35 PST)
USED. 350$ no resrve or 450$ buy it now.

*Morel elate 6 3way component car*
Morel elate 6 3way component car - eBay (item 200543096911 end time Dec-13-10 10:57:59 PST)
USED. 699$. looking good. with best offer option.


----------

